# صلاة حلوة وبسيطة ...



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2011)

*






 ربي الحبيب ... كم من أزمات اجتزت بها منذ مولدي وانت معي تعبر بي من خلالها ... إلا ان ضعف ايماني يجعلني أفكر مع بداية ضيقة جديدة انك لست معي ... 

لكنك يا رب تظل مع ذلك معي ولا تتركني وتحتمل تذمري ... اعن ربي ضعف ايماني وقلة ثقتي فيك ... 

لكني أدعوك بأن تمنحني حياة الاختبار في شخصك لكيما تتقوي ثقتي فيك ,, فلا اعود انساك مرة اخري.

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


منقول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يونيو 2011)

*
 ربي الحبيب ... كم من أزمات اجتزت بها منذ مولدي وانت معي تعبر بي من  خلالها ... إلا ان ضعف ايماني يجعلني أفكر مع بداية ضيقة جديدة انك لست معي  ... 

لكنك يا رب تظل مع ذلك معي ولا تتركني وتحتمل تذمري ... اعن ربي ضعف ايماني وقلة ثقتي فيك ... 

لكني أدعوك بأن تمنحني حياة الاختبار في شخصك لكيما تتقوي ثقتي فيك ,, فلا اعود انساك مرة اخري.

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

**آميـــــــــــ+ـــــــــــــــن
شكرااا
صلاه فى منتهى الروعه
ربنا يباركك
 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> ربي الحبيب ... كم من أزمات اجتزت بها منذ مولدي وانت معي تعبر بي من  خلالها ... إلا ان ضعف ايماني يجعلني أفكر مع بداية ضيقة جديدة انك لست معي  ...
> 
> لكنك يا رب تظل مع ذلك معي ولا تتركني وتحتمل تذمري ... اعن ربي ضعف ايماني وقلة ثقتي فيك ...
> ...


*آميــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا أستاذنا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------

